

Hyperlocal Neighborhood Maps Reveal the Chaos in Aleppo – Wired - firstmile
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2014/02/map-chaos-aleppo/

======
LeeHunter
I wonder if the information they are collecting can be just as useful to the
bad actors (particularly the government). As in "Oh look there's still an open
bakery in this sector! Let's start shelling."

------
davodesign84
Is interesting how low tech can be used to get better penetration than high
tech...

~~~
canistr
It's not particularly surprising given that, in a region without stable
electricity for 10+ hours/day for 60% of the population, you're not going to
rely on electronics to do the work for you.

Take for instance the numerous stories of people hovering around and sharing
power strips when they are available just to charge whatever devices they do
have. It's a scarce resource.

~~~
davodesign84
Of course is not surprising, but I find it very interesting.. we are relying
too much on technology. Or at least, I am.

